# Can rust be stopped?



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

I've had the leading edge of my sills painted twice now because of rust, plus a couple of other small blisters.
Both times, eventually it has started to come back. 

Can it be stopped completely, or am I fighting a losing battle. I have no intentions of getting rid of the car, and I'm happy to get it fixed again. But I'd like to ensure that the rust is completely killed this time. Preferably without cutting a major amount of metal out of the panels


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes there are many products that will kill rust but you must make sure the sill is not rusting through from the inside,then properly painted it should be ok for many years.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

if its not too far gone sand blast it then epoxy primer, if its rotten then no brush on cure will fix it


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

Its not too far gone. Just light surface rust. And pretty sure its coming from the outside, not the inside. What happens is, all the spray, stones etc hit this area and quite quickly knock the paint off.

I'm going to try and fabricate some kind of mud flap to stop this happening in future


----------



## daniellll.bee (Nov 20, 2011)

Rust is preventable but not stoppable! If it's a rust spot under the paint change the panel it weld a plate in because it will always come back! Make sure it's correctly painted and you shouldn't have a problem!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

right so really you need to deal with the chipping rather than the rusting issue


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

steveo3002 said:


> right so really you need to deal with the chipping rather than the rusting issue


Yes but I don't want to do that, have it painted, then the rust starts coming back again.

Working in the steel industry, I'm not very keen to cut and weld bits. I think it would cause more problems that it would sort


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

clean to good metal couple of coatsof epoxy primer and coat of stone chip

sealer/paint should see it a good wile:thumb:


----------



## robgooch (Mar 12, 2011)

Get on rustbulletUk.com. I've not used it myself but I'm planning to do an underside resto on my fiesta with it. It looks too good to be true really


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

How about a small section of paint protection film once it's been repaired?


----------

